# RENNtech vs Evolve 335d Tune



## BuraQ (Oct 1, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> Looking for any possible info or feedback from people that either know about these tunes or have them on their Ds.
> 
> Thanks.


I dropped my car off to RennTech last week. I decided it was time to move forward from my Dinan Stage 3 tune to see what RennTech has to offer while taking advantage of the Dinan mods.

Professional, legit tuner company. These guys are like Dinan, they make manifolds, DPs, etc. They have full manufacturing abilities to build anything for engine and body upgrades

I know the owner personally, talk with him all the time on the track and the shop, really cool guy. Leni is their ECU/DME tunner, very humble and polite.

I am soo 110% positive about this compnay I put my warranty on the line, and I have had my car for only 8 months NEW. I dont even break a sweat about my 62k 335is being in their care.

If you are looking for results I will post some as soon as I get my car back. Their shop is literally 15 minute drive from where I live.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Almost 100hp from the Renntech. Seems too good to be true! Someone test this out already!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

HIREN said:


> Almost 100hp from the Renntech. Seems too good to be true! Someone test this out already!


It is a 335i not a 335d.

So far Axel61 is the only one that has posted on the Renntech on his 335d.

I'm waiting with baited breath.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

One other person briefly posted about Renntech on their 335d. 

Does anyone know if the ecu reflashes change transmission functions any? I know they do on some other make/models but did not know if even possible on these.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> It is a 335i not a 335d.
> 
> So far Axel61 is the only one that has posted on the Renntech on his 335d.
> 
> I'm waiting with baited breath.:thumbup:


Renntech's website shows those numbers for a 335d.



RENNTECH WEBSITE said:


> RENNtech ECU Upgrade 335d E90 (2007-2011- N73N2 Steptronic Diesel)
> 
> $1,200
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I guess that 358 HP number is an at the flywheel number that they figured out a drivetrain loss via a dyno run? I say that since the 265 factory rating is at the motor right? Personally I think I prefer to see a dyno chart of the same car stock v. with the Renntech tune and preferably on the same day/dyno.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@ BuraQ, Harmut is a COOL Dude and always willing to assist you, Lenny my man is a Guru his 335i I understand is a MONSTER. BuraQ you wont go wrong with RENNtech Ive used them twice with no regrets!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@snipe I did my before and after runs i clocked @ 230 on wheels before tune and 300 on wheels after the tune, figure out the math lets say 65 ponies more what do you thinK? Buuyyaaa!!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> @snipe I did my before and after runs i clocked @ 230 on wheels before tune and 300 on wheels after the tune, figure out the math lets say 65 ponies more what do you thinK? Buuyyaaa!!!!


Which also means about 10 rwhp less than a JBD. But more importantly to me they all seem to lack torque readings.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry i cannot help you on the torque numbers, as i recall I did my runs with the DSC track off not done with the DSC COMPLETELY OFF. And BTW these guys did not know how to get tq numbers since NO ONE had ever done a DIESEL dyno before!!! Will try to get another run in the future meanwhile Im getting ready for the 1/2 run to held on March 24, hopefully I will have the CORRECT Amsoil filter on this time, will keep everyone posted ok!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Where's stugout when you need him?:dunno:


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I haven't been reading up, I didn't realize JBD gave us 300+whp. Someone has confirmed this? 
I can feel the difference, but it doesn't feel like that much. My track times don't show it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

HIREN said:


> I guess I haven't been reading up, I didn't realize JBD gave us 300+whp. Someone has confirmed this?
> I can feel the difference, but it doesn't feel like that much. My track times don't show it.


I referenced a dyno graph when I made my comment about it making more power. That was the amount for 100%


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Which also means about 10 rwhp less than a JBD. But more importantly to me they all seem to lack torque readings.


Not necessarily. When you consider the baseline dyno for the JBD was also about 15hp higher than Axel's you could assume that dyno just reads 15hp higher. Which would mean the JBD and renntech make very similar power. unfortunately I've not seen a dyno for the Renntech with torque plotted so I can't comment about the torque it makes.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

True but that also is why I said originally that I'd prefer to see before and after dyno charts done to the same car and preferably same day. I think most everyone realizes a dyno can be manipulated to post all sorts of numbers. I personally think posting up estimated fwhp numbers like Renntech is "fishy".


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> True but that also is why I said originally that I'd prefer to see before and after dyno charts done to the same car and preferably same day. I think most everyone realizes a dyno can be manipulated to post all sorts of numbers. I personally think posting up estimated fwhp numbers like Renntech is "fishy".


A lot of the larger tuning companies rate by flywheel power. I think it's because most of them regard themselves more as manufacturers (almost like Brabus) and want to people to compare to the OEM rated numbers which are flywheel.

Even if you had a before and after data for the renntech tune you still couldn't draw comparisons to another tune unless you had a good data base of what other tunes or the same car did on that dyno with the other tunes and there just isn't one for the d yet.

Bottom line is that JBD dyno on their page has higher numbers than I've seen a lot of others post, most seem to be in the 270-280 range (settings obviously add a variable to that) and if you are going to discount every other tuners claims you should apply the same logic to it.

There is no reason to think a reflash can't make as much or more power and torque than a plug in module.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hotrod2448 said:


> A lot of the larger tuning companies rate by flywheel power. I think it's because most of them regard themselves more as manufacturers (almost like Brabus) and want to people to compare to the OEM rated numbers which are flywheel.
> 
> Even if you had a before and after data for the renntech tune you still couldn't draw comparisons to another tune unless you had a good data base of what other tunes or the same car did on that dyno with the other tunes and there just isn't one for the d yet.
> 
> ...


I disagree, if you have a before and after even if for one car it still gives you an idea of expected gains. Seeing a blanket HP rating with no disclaimer it is an estimated flywheel horsepower figure or even how it was derived is just rather foreign to me. But suppose I come from circles where tuners more make statements in rwhp gains and even go so far as to release what dyno adjustments were used when they got those. Also to go past that seeing a before and after chart and ignore the peak numbers also lets you judge any changes to the powerband due to the tune. Of course the chart really would need the torque reading which seems awfully rare to happen when people dyno a 335d.

Actually I have read a number of postings on European forums that give lots of reasons to think a reflash will not give as much gains as whatever we want to call the JBD box. I also have even seen European based shops websites that sell both types of solutions and they even point out the reflash will not have near as much gains.

I am all for reflashing though and I'd certainly do one over a method that simply tricks the factory computer. If I cared about peak power numbers then I'd own a different car.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I disagree, if you have a before and after even if for one car it still gives you an idea of expected gains. Seeing a blanket HP rating with no disclaimer it is an estimated flywheel horsepower figure or even how it was derived is just rather foreign to me. But suppose I come from circles where tuners more make statements in rwhp gains and even go so far as to release what dyno adjustments were used when they got those. Also to go past that seeing a before and after chart and ignore the peak numbers also lets you judge any changes to the powerband due to the tune. Of course the chart really would need the torque reading which seems awfully rare to happen when people dyno a 335d.
> 
> Actually I have read a number of postings on European forums that give lots of reasons to think a reflash will not give as much gains as whatever we want to call the JBD box. I also have even seen European based shops websites that sell both types of solutions and they even point out the reflash will not have near as much gains.
> 
> I am all for reflashing though and I'd certainly do one over a method that simply tricks the factory computer. If I cared about peak power numbers then I'd own a different car.


If you understand that dynos can easily be manipulated to state widely varying numbers why would you ignore the baseline charts were 15hp apart before stating one makes more power than the other especially with only a very small sample group and so many other variables (weather, fuel quality, dyno settings, wheel size and weight, etc...) to compare? I'm not trying to be a dick or anything like that (sometimes it's hard to read how someone is saying something on the web), it's just this is the type of stuff that sets off these ridiculous tuner arguments I think we've all seen in the past.

I totally agree that my preference would definitely be that tuners state power to the ground, dyno settings and weather when discussing these things but, we do have an independent dyno from a board member that shows all things considered the Renntech flash makes very similar HP to the JBD. Why argue over it? Some tuners just choose not to provide wheel hp charts and I think it's fair to say some of them are very reputable tuners and some are shady ones that are trying to hide something.

I am interested in what you've read that makes you think a tune is not able to make the power an external module can. The only way I can see that happening is if the flash tuners didn't have access to certain areas of the ECU to remove some type of torque limiting protection that probably might not be an issue for the JBD since it's falsifying some of the input voltages. However, to me that just says these flash tuning isn't where it needs to be yet.

When you consider a flash *should* have access to all engine parameters (boost, injection timing & duration, cam timing, rail pressure, etc...) there is no way it shouldn't be able to make more power than an external module that has control over one or two parameters.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I did find another Renntech chart that says the car makes 311hp.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I never was trying to engage in an argument on this but clearly has happened so I am exiting the discussion. But to answer your question what I read on Euro forums, sorry but I don't bookmark such things and would have to go googling to find it.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I never was trying to engage in an argument on this but clearly has happened so I am exiting the discussion. But to answer your question what I read on Euro forums, sorry but I don't bookmark such things and would have to go googling to find it.


I'm not trying to argue, just discussing. Do you remember what it pertained to or what their reasoning was?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

For the record I dyno'd my car a few months ago w/JBD (before exhaust) which was set at about 80% and my peak HP at the wheels was 294 whp. No torque figures because the shop did not have the latest software for the LCI. I suspect the results would be 300 whp or more dialed up to 100%. 

Below are the dyno results from a guy I know locally who took his car to Mach V in VA to get dyno'd - they have a real nice set-up and the latest software. He tested the JBD at set point "0" then at 100%. 

4th gear:

Run 1: 300.17 WHP, 445.08 WTQ 
Run 2: 301.51 WHP, 442.44 WTQ
Run 3: 267.16 WHP, 415.57 WTQ (JBD set to 0%)

He also did some 5th gear pulls.

5th gear:

Run 1: 296.88 WHP, 474.31 WTQ
Run 2: 299.58 WHP, 468.57 WTQ
Run 3: 299.01 WHP, 465.29 WTQ


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, so with JBD (@80%) you saw about a 12-13% increase in Torque and HP?

That is still a bit shy from what the Renntech folks are offering, is it not?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> OK, so with JBD (@80%) you saw about a 12-13% increase in Torque and HP?
> 
> That is still a bit shy from what the Renntech folks are offering, is it not?


13%?! :yikes: Try more like a 25% increase!

Our cars are rated at 265hp at the crank. Assuming a 20% drivetrain loss stock horsepower at the wheels is approx 212 hp. HP output between the two is pretty close, not sure what the torque curve looks like on the Renntech tune.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

cssnms said:


> 13%?! :yikes: Try more like a 25% increase!
> 
> Our cars are rated at 265hp at the crank. Assuming a 20% drivetrain loss stock horsepower at the wheels is approx 212 hp. HP output between the two is pretty close, not sure what the torque curve looks like on the Renntech tune.


I was looking at this:

4th gear:

Run 1: 300.17 WHP, 445.08 WTQ 
Run 2: 301.51 WHP, 442.44 WTQ
Run 3: 267.16 WHP, 415.57 WTQ (JBD set to 0%)

Run 3 with 0% was 267, vs Run 1 and 2 at 300. That is a 33hp increase thus a 12.45% increase.

Am I missing something?:dunno:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> I was looking at this:
> 
> 4th gear:
> 
> ...


At the "0" setting the JBD is still increasing hp by approx 20 hp's, so that is not a true baseline. I saw a recent dyno of a stock d and hp came in around the mark I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn you guys drive me crazy with this, can't we just get along here. LOL Anyway, I went the RENNtech way because of the warranty and because I have used their mods and NEVER failed me. Although expensive, I guess thats what you pay for having a MARQUEE vehicle. So to put it bluntly just buy whatever the hell you like and enjoy it as i am here in SUNNY 85 degree weather in Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW, Chris Dyno and video sound of the EXHAUST system, Yes you're slacking but we still love you as our stepchild, LOL


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to see quarter mile times & speed. Mph increases my favorite way to see if I'm getting my moneys worth.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Not to change the subject to much but here is a dyno comparison at Mach V of a stock 335d (which tested higher than some others I have seen) and stock 335. Advantage d!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbly5SqEris&list=UUP_euDg3Ijbu6AfmWYqwOYw&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxuywKbkBzw&list=UUP_euDg3Ijbu6AfmWYqwOYw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Damn you guys drive me crazy with this, can't we just get along here. LOL Anyway, I went the RENNtech way because of the warranty and because I have used their mods and NEVER failed me. Although expensive, I guess thats what you pay for having a MARQUEE vehicle. So to put it bluntly just buy whatever the hell you like and enjoy it as i am here in SUNNY 85 degree weather in Puerto Rico!!!


Really! I just want to fully understand what I am getting for the buck before I do it.:dunno:

It helps to have friends like you, Alex, that provide us with info and war stories about how your mods and tunes are performing.:thumbup:

By the way I too am suffering in 86 Deg F heat here in South Florida. Time for another cold one!:drink:


----------



## Ligament (Jan 6, 2009)

Bump. Just purchased a 335d and thinking RENNtech vs. Evolve myself.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Unfortunately, living in Toronto, Canada makes it very difficult for me to do the Evolve/Renntech 335d tune as I have to send my ECU to them. I have found a local tuner near me who promises gains of 54 HP and 65 TQ with their stage 1 ECU tune. They are affiliated with "Mega Speed" in Europe. Here is the link:

http://www.mega-speed.de/kraftfahrzeuge/pkw/bmw/bmw-3er-e9091.html

What do you guys think? Here is what the local performance company replied when I emailed them:

_
For BMW new diesel engine we *offer German company *software:

http://www.mega-speed.de/kraftfahrzeuge/pkw/bmw/bmw-3er-e9091.html

where You can see the tune specification.

The software upgrade was designed and tested at their dyno to give
optimal performance and fuel efficiency - however we do test and log*the car before and after to make sure everything is tune properly. We
have BMW dealer level software to do all necessary adaptation of the
transmission ECU.

The price for tuning 335D is $699 *- You have to call us to schedule
the time.

We own the newest equipment to do the most of the ECU's *including
tuning protected ECU's (most likely Your car has tuning protected EDC
17 ECU)

Let me know if You have any questions,

Best Regards_


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Also, I plan on visiting them this Friday to ask them about the warranty on the tune and what they'd do if the dealer updates my ECU and wipes out their tune.

What other questions should I be asking them? You guys have way more experience than me so I'd really appreciate your input.

Thanks!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> Also, I plan on visiting them this Friday to ask them about the warranty on the tune and what they'd do if the dealer updates my ECU and wipes out their tune.
> 
> What other questions should I be asking them? You guys have way more experience than me so I'd really appreciate your input.
> 
> Thanks!


Get it all in writing.

I would also ask hiw long they have been in business. In addition I would want to know how many other 335d's they have tuned. If the answer is 1 or 0 personally I would walk and get yourself the jbd and wait until Dinan releases their tune. If they claim they have tuned numerous d's then ask for references. You will want to speak to at least a few ownwers that have been running their tune for an extended period of time. Try and find an "independent" dyno or two to support the tuners claims. A tuner produced dyno means NOTHING, since dynos can be manipulated.

Also inquire about what perameters are manipulated by the tune eg injection timing, turbo boost, etc.

Fly by night tuners are a dime a dozen and your engine costs thousands so do your due diligence.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

cssnms said:


> Get it all in writing.
> 
> I would also ask hiw long they have been in business. In addition I would want to know how many other 335d's they have tuned. If the answer is 1 or 0 personally I would walk and get yourself the jbd and wait until Dinan releases their tune. If they claim they have tuned numerous d's then ask for references. You will want to speak to at least a few ownwers that have been running their tune for an extended period of time. Try and find an "independent" dyno or two to support the tuners claims. A tuner produced dyno means NOTHING, since dynos can be manipulated.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Thanks.

You mention that I should wait for the Dinan tune. Will that be done remotely?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> Great advice. Thanks.
> 
> You mention that I should wait for the Dinan tune. Will that be done remotely?


If you have an authorized Dinan BMW dealer near you you can get the flash done at the dealership.

Since Dinan has cooperation from BMW I am not sure if their tune will allow your ecu to be flashed via the OBDII port in which case you do not need to remove the ecu, but I don't know that to be the case. In all likelihood like with the rest of their tunes it will require the software to be downloaded at the dealer or to remove the ecu. Difference here being, Dinan provides the warranty coverage on your car if the servicing dealer finds it.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> Great advice. Thanks.
> 
> You mention that I should wait for the Dinan tune. Will that be done remotely?


If you are in Toronto you may want to check these guys out. They are a Renntech dealer and at one point it looks like they were a Dinan dealer too. At the very least it looks like you may have access to Renntech so no need to remove the ecu.

http://www.engineeredautomotive.com/services/


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

cssnms said:


> If you are in Toronto you may want to check these guys out. They are a Renntech dealer and at one point it looks like they were a Dinan dealer too. At the very least it looks like you may have access to Renntech so no need to remove the ecu.
> 
> http://www.engineeredautomotive.com/services/


Wow dude. Great find and much appreciated. I'm on it!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the reply I got:



> Good Morning John,
> 
> We are a Renntech dealer and can get all their products, but for any ECU tuning, the ECU does need to be shipped to Renntech in Florida.
> 
> ...


I really like the bolded part.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

No gauges so far no cbu egts are within parameters. If you live in Phoenix I strongly suggest WAGNER IC I have and it does its job excellently

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

Axel61 said:


> No gauges so far no cbu egts are within parameters. If you live in Phoenix I strongly suggest WAGNER IC I have and it does its job excellently
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Cool! Thanks for the info and the tip on the IC!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

2010335dsport said:


> Curious to know how these cars are holding up CBU wise with all the emissions in tact and tuned. Any long term mileage reports? Anybody running gauges? How do the EGT's look? Just curious cause I'm in Phoenix and it gets hotter than a motha here!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


87,000+ miles on mine, about 35,000 with the evolve tune. I've had it throw one code for injector 6 being below learning limit, but I cleared the code, drove the car hard with a double dose of Opti-Lube XPD in it and the code hasn't returned in about 1000 miles of driving.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ChasR something similar happened to me but i went LIMP MODE I turned off vehicle turn it back on no problems after that i believe it was becasue i hadnt used AMSOIL DIESEL cleaner in a month and had just filled the tank and added some, we ran the 1/2 mile race twice and the car ran FREELY until today.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, fuel mileage before the Evolve tune was 33.29 mpg average, all tanks. After the tune it's 33.25 mpg average all tanks. Record high before the tune was 36.36 mpg. After the tune 38.67 mpg. Record low before 29.89 mpg. Record low after 30.11. The tune didn't hurt mileage at all and may have improved it a bit, but that is masked in the averages by my going a lot faster after the tune.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im glad you posted diesels contrary to gassers improve considerably better. 8 clicked once 42 mpg at 70 mph w ac on

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

ChasR said:


> 87,000+ miles on mine, about 35,000 with the evolve tune. I've had it throw one code for injector 6 being below learning limit, but I cleared the code, drove the car hard with a double dose of Opti-Lube XPD in it and the code hasn't returned in about 1000 miles of driving.


Now that's the kind of info I want to hear! Good stuff! I don't mind a random code now and then. My truck does it and usually I just clear it and keep going.

How often are you running Opti-Lube? I'm doing it about every 4-5 tanks.

Also thanks for posting the mileage. That is very good to know also. I'm sure that if you didn't drive it like it was stolen the averages after the tune would be even better! Hahahaha but hey, a romp a day keeps the CBU away, right?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

What is your guys average lifetime mph? I reset mine when I got it 4k miles ago and I'm up to 40.3mph as of today. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

33.3 mpg


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

33.26 mpg

I'm running opti-lube xpd in every tank, though I've no way to know whether it helps or hurts. I suppose if I never have CBU, I might be able to claim it worked.

Edit: MPH .......53.5 mph average of the average of all tanks except 6 I forgot to record.


----------



## kamil2004 (Aug 19, 2014)

Question did anybody replaced down pipe without filter, with renntech tuning? US 335d version cars only


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

kamil2004 said:


> Question did anybody replaced down pipe without filter, with renntech tuning? US 335d version cars only


Axel61 just did this a day ago.


----------



## kamil2004 (Aug 19, 2014)

The thing is from me renntech is one hour away from where i live and warranty is almost out , so i was thinking to change downpipe on top of that too. I wanted to get feedback on downpipe and which brand is it?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

kamil2004 said:


> The thing is from me renntech is one hour away from where i live and warranty is almost out , so i was thinking to change downpipe on top of that too. I wanted to get feedback on downpipe and which brand is it?


DP is custom made by someone we know.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kamil contact me thru pm ok amd give me ur number so that I may direct u

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sailor737 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello Guys, So I'm trying to find out if there is a tuner that plugs into the OBDII port instead of having to remove the ECU and ship it off? My concern is if the car throws some engine codes including shadow codes or ones that I won't see and i have to bring it into the dealership there is no way with these to clear the codes prior to taking it in... I could buy the cable separate and clear the codes however the dealer I'm assuming would be able to tell that the ECU was tampered with immediately if there are permanent changes on it. When these cars are functioning correctly, especially a 335D with a tuner, it is friggin quick! There aren't any local Renntech dealers to me so I'm torn as to what tuning I would go with this time around. 

I had a 2011 335D and I had purchased it used as an "executive" model from my local BMW dealership with around 7k on the odometer. I immediately started researching where I could get the car tuned and I came to the conclusion to get the piggyback tuner. I got the JBD tuner and put it on 100% and it was amazing. I've owned over 18 cars in about 10 years, you could say that I switch vehicles quickly and nothing else has put such a large grin on my face. My wife and I headed out to Las Vegas for a wedding trip and when we were leaving there was snow on the sides of the road, which i had never seen in vegas before. My car ended up getting three lights come on the dash and it ended up being the light that meant I had lost my ABS, Traction Control and Stability control. Definitely not what you want to experience on a brand new car or one when there is snow on the roads. I called the BMW dealer and they said that it was just an orange light and not flashing so to just drive it carefully and it would be fine. At the time BMW was dealing with all the recalls for the HPFP on the 335Is so they were booked solid. I made it back to SOCAL and had to wait about a week or so. My wife and I were heading out to dinner one evening and were backing out of our garage when we heard a grinding noise. I got out and saw the passenger rear tire grinding on the wheel well. It looked like the camber was all out of whack. I called the dealer and they ended up towing it and finding me a rental car. Before I took it in I removed the JBD chip and cleared the codes with my OBDII cable. 

They had it for a while and called me to ask if I had "climbed underneath the car and had tampered with the suspension. It ended up that a major heavy duty bolt in the lower A arm (remanufactured piece at the factory that's put in by robots) sheared off and caused the a-arm to break and wreak havoc in the wheel well. My wife and I had driven all the way back from vegas in this car and I had driven to and from work. This was a huge suspension failure that could have easily killed my family or someone else's on the highway had that happened on the road. The dealer also said that my wheels were all "slightly bent" not sure how the f that happened. Definitely not while I had it. 

The history on my car showed that prior to me getting the car they had to replace the adaptive headlights because the tabs broke off(normally when you run over something or hit something hard), drop the fuel tank and replace it(think someone put regular gas instead of diesel) and evidently they didn't notice that my wheels were all slightly bent. I think that is why they were selling the car as an "executive" model. I couldn't prove it and I'm not sure if the chip simply caused way too much torque and sheared some bolts off. I had to get a lawyer and the dealer ended up buying back the car.

Ever since I've been trying for years to find some sort of car that has that acceleration and speed of the 335d but that also had the mpgs. I drive around 50miles a day round trip and am getting ready to get rid of my GT500 and attempt to go back to a Certified Pre owned 2011 335D and purchase the extended top of the line warranty to cover it. My wife and I both loved that car and want something safe for our family. 


What are your thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------

